# Mini photo comp number 2



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok guys, The Mini photo comp number two!


The Brief is "Decay" Again, let your mind run with it, think about what can "decay"



This is a very relaxed photo comp (as the main one is in the other section).


Still, a few rules.

1. 1 photo only Per DW member

2. 800x600 max pixels only.

3. It's for fun (no prizes) apart from the buzz of winning!

4. This has to be a photo taken by YOU! (no cheats please).

5. I will short list (depending on how many photos we get) and let the DW masses poll declare a winner.

6.Happy snapping.



The last date and time to submit your photo is 16.00 hrs 5th of May 2009.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

gutted as i have just sent my camera off to get serviced


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ah, just found this. Welldone Maxtor good choice of theme. There should be a big variety of photos from this one.:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

:tumbleweed: :lol:

I thought you all wanted this comp! :wave:

(Any excuse for a bump)

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> :tumbleweed: :lol:
> 
> I thought you all wanted this comp! :wave:
> 
> ...


The theme allows for a large range of subject material making it harder to decide what to photograph. Once people get the ideas flowing the pics will follow. Chill Maxtor


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

spitfire said:


> The theme allows for a large range of subject material making it harder to decide what to photograph. Once people get the ideas flowing the pics will follow. Chill Maxtor




Ok.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I'll get my image in sometime next Monday. I am currently busy working on the (client) selected images from my Galicia assignment.
Be patient.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yep. I will need some time on this one, but that doesn't really surprise me. Unfortunately, I also have other stuff to get done first... 

Bret


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been thinking so much about this one, I have some ideas, but I have been too busy to take any photos yet :lol:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I didn't even get into the final in the last comp so I'm not entering again - na-na-na-na-naa-naa


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

parish said:


> I didn't even get into the final in the last comp so I'm not entering again - na-na-na-na-naa-naa


I can feel it in my bones, your gonna do well this time


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm thinking I might give this one a go but cant get any pics til the weekend


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Are we posting the pics here?

I may even get a vote this time.. :tumbleweed: :lol:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Are we posting the pics here?
> 
> I may even get a vote this time.. :tumbleweed: :lol:


Hi Nick, yes, post them in here. :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I wondering (worrying) whether someone is going to post a picture of their teeth :doublesho


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> I wondering (worrying) whether someone is going to post a picture of their teeth :doublesho


:lol::thumb:

Good point!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

parish said:


> I wondering (worrying) whether someone is going to post a picture of their teeth :doublesho


I thought about it but the title doesn't have NSFW :lol:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

parish said:


> I wondering (worrying) whether someone is going to post a picture of their teeth :doublesho


you thought of it too? :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I used to shoot a lot of this type of stuff, and have a lot I'd like to enter, but I'll try this one, as its a fairly typical urban decay scene...


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice shot mate. Like the composition on this


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I'll go for a walk later round the island with my new camera and see what I can do


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

here is my attempt, taken last year at clipstone colliery in Mansfield for the people who know the area


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Here I present a rusty old wind compass near the birds of prey flying display at Whipsnade Zoo.
Image taken last weekend










Exif: Canon EOS 1Ds MKIII + EF 70 - 200mm F/2.8 L IS Lens @ 195mm ISO - 100 - 1/1000 sec f/2.8


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice pic :thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got a idea of something but unfortunately its behind some railings and I doubt I'd be able to get a good composition.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

NeilG40 said:


> I've got a idea of something but unfortunately its behind some railings and I doubt I'd be able to get a good composition.


Give it a try mate, nothing to loose :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

NickTB said:


> Nice shot mate. Like the composition on this


thanks Nick :thumb:

tried for the concentric frames leading in, with the arrow etc guiding the eye in. Could have done with a slightly stronger focal point at the end, but I didnt have my rattle cans with me at the time :lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's mine, taken at Southend last week. Ironically, I called this decay on my Flickr!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ nice


or perhaps I should say 'rotten'


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Im still trying to think what to do, I have a few ideas, I just cant think of a way to photograph them :lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks mate.

It was literally "rotten"!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

My attempt


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That's an awesome picture mteam.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi chaps, I have extended the end date for this one. It's a bank holiday weekend so it will give you the chance to get out snapping. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

heres my entry


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, I have a more important date tomorrow, which is why I haven't taken any time for this yet. Have a couple of sites to check out, need to do that when I can.

Bret


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

taken in the denbigh mental institute. its well ruined now....










dave


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

edition_25 said:


> taken in the denbigh mental institute. its well ruined now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is really creepy, especially as it is an old mental institute. Gives me shivers.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

*Decay*​







Four areas of decay. Can you spot them?​


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Some nice shots so far guys. :thumb:

Keep them coming in. 


Maxtor.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I got a bunch of good stuff tonight. Here the one I'd prefer to use...









EDIT: replaced with newer version.

Bret


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, this is the best I have. Not really happy with it because the pipes make it look like the camera wasn't level, but it was because the verticals are vertical, it's the pipes that aren't horizontal but being in the foreground makes them dominate - oh well...


----------



## TRN Ent (Nov 16, 2008)

Love the Topic idea...

Its what makes me...
May I refer you to Derelict Places?









By tomnuttall1989 at 2009-03-25

Good Luck everyone, I look forward to more...


----------



## G900GTI (May 20, 2007)

One from today.


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been thinking about this one all week, wanted to go get some shots of the old "Lec fridge factory" but its a bit out of bounds to go wander around, so on a different theme here is my effort....


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hope this counts as a form of decay;


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

I got one from my visit to Duxford at the weekend. I can put it up tonight.


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

damn, guess I just missed out on the comp.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Right... this weekend I was taken out for the day and really enjoyed wondering around a certain museum where they are current restoring this....










so I tried a little close up... not sure if it worked or not.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok guys, this closed at 16.00 hrs 5th of May 2009.

Sorry if you missed the dead line but I have to stop somewhere.

I will short list the photos and put up a poll soon.

Good luck all.


Maxtor.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Bugger!! I was still at work then


----------

